# Burmese cat wanted



## Chino (Oct 24, 2015)

Looking for an older Burmese cat to give a home to Staffordshire or thereabouts


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Have a look at http://www.burmesecatsociety.org.uk/rescue/ Also Burmese cat club - some breeders let their retired queens or studs go to loving pet homes


----------



## Chino (Oct 24, 2015)

lymorelynn said:


> Have a look at http://www.burmesecatsociety.org.uk/rescue/ Also Burmese cat club - some breeders let their retired queens or studs go to loving pet homes


Have been looking on these sites for about 3 months and most of the cats that become available seem to be in the south east


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

There was a Burmese breeder n York, if thats bette for you, don't know if shes still breeding,sorry don't know the name
You could look on breeders on kittenlist.co.uk


----------



## Chino (Oct 24, 2015)

Unfortunately it would not be fair of me to have a kitten as I am 76 and the cat would probably outlive me. 

My last cat was a Burmese I had from the local Cats Protection when he was 11 and I had to have him put to sleep earlier this year when he was almost 19


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Chino said:


> Unfortunately it would not be fair of me to have a kitten as I am 76 and the cat would probably outlive me.
> 
> My last cat was a Burmese I had from the local Cats Protection when he was 11 and I had to have him put to sleep earlier this year when he was almost 19


I'm so sorry for your loss of your beloved boy. I liked your post though because I love that you have thought this through and realize that it wouldn't be right to get a younger cat.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

I totally understand you not wanting a kitten, as I am in a similar situation want a dog, but again not fair to get a puppy
I was thinking more a retired Burmese this lady might have
In fact I think I might know where you can get a older Burmese
Look at Rushden Persian rescue,im sure I saw only a few days ago that they had a Burmese in, but I think they are quite expensive rescues


----------



## Ddall (Dec 14, 2015)

Hi Chino,
Are you all sorted now?


----------



## Chino (Oct 24, 2015)

Ddall said:


> Hi Chino,
> Are you all sorted now?


Yes I now have a 5 year old Burmese cat.

By the strangest coincidence I noticed the name of a local breeder on one of the clubs websites. I sent an email to him asking if he knew of any older Burmese cats to be rehomed. He replied saying he had a 5 year old brown tortie female he would be willing to rehome to the right person.
My husband and I both liked her and he was happy for us to have her. The only downside was that she had not been neutered but I have now had this done and she has been with us for 5 weeks. She is a lovely affectionate cat.


----------



## Ddall (Dec 14, 2015)

Aw that's good news.


----------



## LoopyL (Jun 16, 2015)

Lovely :Happy :Cat


----------

